# Also Advice for small mix room



## Wishx (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi I messured a small room with a dbx m2 mesurment mic into audio card Focusrite saffire pro 40 with Yamaha HS 80 Monitoring
this room is to be used for Mixing Audio 

Is this considered good response in general ? what sort of acoustic treatment can help here ? (the room is totaly untreated, not even early reflections)

I have fair experiense with acosutic materrials and construction so I'd mostly build everything my self.

Attached is REW Messurment file & Room Schematic 

I hope you can help me out here 

ps: I'd love to find a tutorial on how to design & build a helmz hold resonator keyed to specific frequencies!

View attachment MESURMENT WISHX FABIAN2.mdat






















View attachment MY MIX ROOM.pdf

above is a rough scematic of the room


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like some very serious channel to channel variation. Any chance of a top view of your layout? That's what I'd work on first. 

If you have no treatment, then Helmholz are not what you need. You want to address the decay time curve across the entire spectrum and get the frequency response better before you consider very narrow treatments like that. 

Bryan


----------



## Wishx (Mar 23, 2013)

what do you mean top view'' ? English is not my native sorry... I have a pdf with a view on the room did you check it ? thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Got it - sorry. A couple of major things.

1. You are set up the short way putting you in a place where you are interacting with all of the room modes. Turn the setup 90 degrees to face the top of your drawing.

2. If you do 1, you'll fix this too. You're WAY off to one side which accounts for the difference in channel response since one speaker is basically corner loaded and the other has the side wall very far away. 

Bryan


----------



## Wishx (Mar 23, 2013)

You mean facing towards what is now my Left or torwards to what is now my right ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Face to what is now your right. That puts the door and other non-symmetry behind you, centers you in the room, and gives you a better place to sit and get out of room modes from the length.

Bryan


----------



## Wishx (Mar 23, 2013)

So much thanks sir!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not saying that's going to fix everything but it should give you a much better, more flexible starting point anyway.

Bryan


----------

